# Ferrari F430, Hummer and Skyline GT-R for NFS Most Wanted !!!



## s18000rpm (Dec 30, 2006)

A *Ferrari F430, Hummer H2* and *Nissan R34 Skyline GT-R *for NFS Most Wanted  (NFS modder, Arusuhan released the tools hehe). 


*Ferrari F430*
*img149.imageshack.us/img149/5431/eed2006122117500281ag5.th.jpg *img149.imageshack.us/img149/4081/eed2006122117501070ju7.th.jpg *img149.imageshack.us/img149/9339/eed2006122100501159fn6.th.jpg

*Hummer* 
*img149.imageshack.us/img149/7553/nfsmw002es0bm0.th.jpg *img149.imageshack.us/img149/3790/nfsmw003ki0ek4.th.jpg


*Nissan Skyline GT-R*
*img149.imageshack.us/img149/5438/nfsmw004tv0tt3.th.jpg *img149.imageshack.us/img149/9513/nfsmw006bw8uz2.th.jpg

what's possible so far is:
Hummer: Change colour, Rims, Wings
Skyline: Change colour, Vinyls (Not 100% matching yet), Rims, Wings.
There will be no bodykits for the H2, might create 2 for the Skyline though. But as long as there arent any, you might experience some weird displaying of bodykits if you have a savegame with a customized RX-7

Download Links:
2004 GM Hummer H2 
1999 Nissan R34 Skyline GT-r
Ferrari F430


Source::
Original German post: nfs-center.de + nfs cars.net


----------



## iMav (Dec 30, 2006)

sexy


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 30, 2006)

My in-game *Ferrari F430* 

*img218.imageshack.us/img218/6893/f430rq9.th.jpg *img218.imageshack.us/img218/1308/f430aeg0.th.jpg *img405.imageshack.us/img405/3876/f430bsq5.th.jpg *img218.imageshack.us/img218/1774/f430djk4.th.jpg


----------



## sabret00the (Jan 20, 2007)

hmm good


----------

